# Toast with what?



## CharlieD (Jan 2, 2007)

I haven't been to a Chinese restaurant for years. Last time to be exact was in 1998, I think. But I do remember the appetizer they were serving, a small toast with either crab or shrimp on it, well, or something like that. Do you know what I'm talking about? Please let me know what it was. Well, if you have recipe that would also be helpful.


----------



## VeraBlue (Jan 2, 2007)

There is crab toast and shrimp toast.  It's triangular shaped bread with a crab or shrimp mixture between the slices.  It's usually got a light batter on it and then fried.

Sorry I cannot assist with an actual recipe, but I'm sure a google search would prove fruitful.

Actually just did the search and a decent recipe came right up.  Shrimp toast recipe...


----------



## TATTRAT (Jan 2, 2007)

I love me some shrimp toast, all dark and crispy. 

The method I have seen used to make it is basically a shrimp and veggie forcemeat then spread on bread, cut and freeze. Once frozen, deep fry till the topping is golden, and the bread is brown.

Shrimp Toast Recipe - Chinese Appetizer Recipes - a Chinese Appetizer Recipe for Shrimp Toast


----------



## boufa06 (Jan 3, 2007)

Charlie, here is the recipe that you are looking for:

PRAWN TOASTS

Ingredients:
350gm medium prawns
1 clove garlic
75gm canned water chestnuts, drained
1 tbsp chopped fresh coriander
Knob of ginger, chpped
2 eggs, separated
1/4 tsp pepper
1/4 tsp salt
12 slices white bread, crust removed
1 cup (155gm) sesame seeds
Oil for deep frying

Method:
1. Peel prawns and together with garlic, water chestnuts, coriander, ginger egg whites, pepper and salt, blend in a food procesor until smooth.
2. Spread prawn paste on top of bread slices after brushing with beaten egg yolk.  Sprinkle with sesame seeds and cut into triangles.
3. Deep fry with the prawn paste side down and then turn over until golden and crisp.
4. Serve with a dipping sauce if preferred.


----------



## CharlieD (Jan 4, 2007)

Thank you and a question. 

 But first let me say thank you for posting the recipe in metric. Makes my life much easier. 

Okay, here it is: "Spread prawn paste on top of bread slices after brushing with beaten egg yolk" What do you brush with beaten egg? And when, it kind of wasn't clear for me.

And Second I have been looking for the recipe on internet and all of them call to fry the shrimp side down first. So, wouldn't the paste fall of from the bread? Can you please elaborate a bit more.


----------



## boufa06 (Jan 5, 2007)

Charlie, it has been quite some time since I prepared this appetizer for my party so will try to answer your questions.  You spread the beaten egg yolk on the bread slices with a pastry brush then top it with the prawn paste and sesame seeds.  The filling needs to be cooked slightly longer, that's why you have to cook it first before turning over.  As the filling is quite sticky (the egg white binds it), it should not fall off.  Use a tong to do it and make sure the oil is very hot when you put it in.  Good luck!


----------



## CharlieD (Jan 7, 2007)

Thank you. I better try small portion first, ahead of time, before making it for the party.


----------



## boufa06 (Jan 7, 2007)

Yes, it's wise to do so.  This way you can adjust accordingly.


----------



## CharlieD (Jan 8, 2007)

Well, I tried last night. I did not stay completely true to the recipe as my main concern was how it will stay on the bread, well also I did not have water chestnuts or coriander, i.e. cilantro. I also tried couple of different types of bread. It worked better when I spread the mixture on the whole piece of bread and fried it like that, and then cut into triangles. It looked nicer, some how. I think I will stick with that approach. It was fairly easy to make too. So I think I'm set on appetizers.

Thank you.


----------



## boufa06 (Jan 8, 2007)

CharlieD said:
			
		

> Well, I tried last night. I did not stay completely true to the recipe as my main concern was how it will stay on the bread, well also I did not have water chestnuts or coriander, i.e. cilantro. I also tried couple of different types of bread. It worked better when I spread the mixture on the whole piece of bread and fried it like that, and then cut into triangles. It looked nicer, some how. I think I will stick with that approach. It was fairly easy to make too. So I think I'm set on appetizers.Thank you.


I am glad that your experiment turned out well.  Water chestnuts make the mix sweeter so if you cannot get them it's okay to leave them out.  You might want to add some green/spring onions in place of coriander.


----------



## CharlieD (Jan 8, 2007)

I used parsley, but only because, I di dnot have any.


----------

